# AW Concept Cars



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here are some pictures of the AW Concept Cars. Thought you might enjoy seeing them out of the package. I did notice on the bodies there's an extra piece of plastic to hold the car's chassis in place.
Later,
fordcowboy


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Lovin' em! and they dont have quite the 4x4 stance as past releases.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanx for sharing Lendell!

I like the new colors.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

AW may have just figured out how to make me buy their track sets...


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Great looking bods!
If they ever hit individual packaging, I will buy them from my guy on the other side of the retail fence.


----------



## pontiacfan1972 (Apr 25, 2008)

Me likey those!!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Me likes them too!!! I'm waiting for the individual cars myself.. Thanks FCB


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks for posting up the pics fordcowboy...they look like nice little cars to own. Lucky!

Bob...zoom, zoom, zoom...zilla


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Very nice. I'd like to see more of the concept cars done in HO. What would make these even more collectible/desirable would be for AW to redo the concept cars in their final production form (if they make it to production), making whatever subtle changes are needed to bring them in line with their assembly line brethren.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

resinmonger said:


> AW may have just figured out how to make me buy their track sets...




Was thinking the same thing. This will probably be the only way to get these for a long while.  rr


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*Concept Cars included in Xtraction R7 (July 2009)*

FYI...The Camaro and Challenger both will be included in the next release of Xtraction - Release 7. They are due out in July and will be offered in factory colors. No word as to which colors yet!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

motorcitytoyz said:


> FYI...The Camaro and Challenger both will be included in the next release of Xtraction - Release 7. They are due out in July and will be offered in factory colors. No word as to which colors yet!


YESS!!! Any word on what else is gonna be in R7?


----------



## motorcitytoyz (Oct 11, 2002)

*Xtraction R7 - List*

Concept Camaro​​​​​Concept Dodge Challenger​​​​​VW Samba Bus​​​​​Dodge Charger SRT8​​​​​04 Corvette C5R​​​​​Dodge Viper Competition Coupe​​​​​

This is what will be included, of course there will be two of each car but nothing yet as to what colors....This will SELL OUT FAST!:thumbsup::thumbsup::wave::wave:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Only thing that list needs is the new Mustang.....


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*One of these is not like the other..*

One of these just doesn't belong... :lol:
(or however that song went...)

Oh well, I like 5 of the 6 anyway...
(And the Bus is a keeper!)
Scott




motorcitytoyz said:


> Concept Camaro​
> 
> Concept Dodge Challenger
> VW Samba Bus
> ...


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

motorcitytoyz said:


> Concept Camaro​​​​​Concept Dodge Challenger​​​​​VW Samba Bus​​​​​Dodge Charger SRT8​​​​​04 Corvette C5R​​​​​Dodge Viper Competition Coupe​​​​​
> 
> This is what will be included, of course there will be two of each car but nothing yet as to what colors....This will SELL OUT FAST!:thumbsup::thumbsup::wave::wave:


Colors? I can guess what they will be. Bankrupt Black and Bailout Blue.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice! Too bad about the charger not winding up as the cop version. They showed a proto, and it looked good. Still Ill likely be nabbing both Challys, at least one of the camaro and possibly be going again on the vipers. Ill be on that bus too. Lets have one in white over red, the other in white over seafoam green.


----------

